# hero



## ruthie123 (Nov 6, 2006)

:angel 

it will be a year on the 7th of november since my handsome boy hero passed.

i still miss him dearly and my heart is still broken.

i am just posting this in your memory hero, i love you dearly and miss you so so much.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

So sorry to hear you lost Hero. RIP sweet hero... :angel Was Hero a dog or cat??


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hugs!! RIP sweet Hero! :angel


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

*HUGS*  Rest In Peace, Hero!


----------

